# Fixed: P0171 + P0507 + rough idle



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just wanted to write that I was getting Error code P0171 (bank 1 too lean) and P0507 (bad idle).

I changed the PCV only! The latest from the factory ... I think it was a rev L and the old one was a rev C.

Reset the MIL and it's been running perfect for the last 2 days. $70 and 30min of my time. A lot better than the stealership was going to charge. They had a list of stuff they were going to change at $108/h plus part and 13% tax!

Now to tackle a burnt foglight and brakes all around, cam follower and check the DV 
(just waiting for the weather to warm up a little)
I'm so glad I found this forum. I had no idea there were so many maint issues and PM items with this motor.


----------



## Mr.OrlandoA4 (Oct 14, 2010)

i got the same code today and i was wondering about this....so all you did was replace the PCV and everything was good?....i heard that in these passat's (07) the PCV goes bad and it should be replace asap....


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes that's basically all I did. I had a Rev C and I'm pretty sure the new one was a Rev L. 4 torx screws and remove the two vacuum hoses and that was that. I have no more rough idle. It was going from about 500-1800 RPM at times (while waiting at a light).

I also find that the car pulls away smoother from a stop.


----------



## Mr.OrlandoA4 (Oct 14, 2010)

i went to the Stealer-Ship this morning and bought the PCV valve,ill install it 2night or in the morning...but today it started jerking while i was at a red light,just how you said your did :thumbup:


----------



## paisat (Sep 29, 2007)

Newest revision is N.


----------



## Mr.OrlandoA4 (Oct 14, 2010)

put in the new PCV valve and she is back to normal....plus i added in a Forge replacement Valve and Forge Blow Off Adaptor,so shes more than normal now


----------



## Barn01 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice, do you recall what rev PCV they sold you?

You replaced the DV as well? Was there a rip in the boot on the original?


----------



## Mr.OrlandoA4 (Oct 14, 2010)

No I don't remember but I'll try to look on tha receipt and/or tha PCV valve itself....The DV had no rip in it but tha guy who works on my car told me they go bad fast and he said I should jus change it to save me any headache's


----------



## oneyellow20th2605 (Oct 1, 2007)

Im having the same problem but i have a catch can...? Any help?


----------



## Bruce Malter (Dec 11, 2000)

*P0171 P0507 08825 08583 00768 Codes on Foxwell Reader*

2008 B6 Passat turbo 4 Check Engine light came on. Got these codes using the Foxwell NT500

P0171, P0507 
08825 08583 00768

Inspected all hoses for a vacuum leak visually and found nothing obvious. One exception was some oil misting around the hard silver color pipe connecting the valve cover to the turbo.

Brought the Dealer.

Replaced: 06F1032154B tube, 06F145757F gasket and 90409601 clip. $44 in parts plus $260 labor. 

CEL is gone. 

SightLine Readers are the best if you use reading glasses while working on your car. 

Hope this helps.


----------

